
Forget self-driving car anxiety: In the early days human drivers were the fear - em3rgent0rdr
https://timeline.com/forget-self-driving-car-anxiety-in-the-early-days-human-drivers-were-the-fear-55a770262c10
======
mtgx
And they were right to fear them...?

Not to mention the cars were much less safe in the early days, and getting a
driving license was probably a much less strict process. It's only after much
criticism over decades that those have improved. And cars still kill tens of
thousands every year.

